# Brady now sports a CDX



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Brady!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go! I'm confused about moving him up to Open, though...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good catch! It has been a long day  I will correct


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

At least you know I read it 



Sunrise said:


> Good catch! It has been a long day  I will correct


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

That’s great new congratulations. Good luck today!


----------

